# Authentic 528 Custom Vapes Titanium Goon RDA



## 3avape (19/3/18)

The Titanium Good Rda is the first of its kind with innovative bridge clamp post design. This design allows for massive builds and super easy installations. The Goon RDA features a titanium deck and bridge, as well as a titanium top cap and super wide bore half inch drip tip.














*Features:*
-24mm Diameter
-Titanium Deck And Bridge
-Titanium Top Cap
-Phillips Bridge Screws
-Copper Positive Pin
-Hybird Safe
-Peek Insulators
-Half Inch Wide Bore Drip Tip

*Package includes:*
1x 528 Custom Vapes Titanium Goon Rda


----------



## Kyle roman86 (19/6/18)

How much for this rda?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

I assume these are clones? Having seen posts from 528 Customs there were only 560 Ti Goons made and were only sold through their website. Please amend your advert or delete it.

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume these are clones? Having seen posts from 528 Customs there were only 560 Ti Goons made and were only sold through their website. Please amend your advert or delete it.
> 
> Thank you!


There's debate as to whether these are actually clones. According to 528, the Ti was a limited run but from what I'm reading, the manufacturer who did the 528 V1 Ti is making these 'authentics' without authorisation. They are exactly the same just not authorised to be manufactured. Not really sure who screwed who over though but it seems that 528 racked up a debt and didn't pay the OEM so he did this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## 3avape (20/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume these are clones? Having seen posts from 528 Customs there were only 560 Ti Goons made and were only sold through their website. Please amend your advert or delete it.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Rob,this is authentic，but not from 528 Customs directly.
Only Limited qty And all are sold out now,can't carry more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 3avape (20/6/18)

Kyle roman86 said:


> How much for this rda?


sorry but this is out of stock now,and we can't carry more now.


----------

